# Mirror fronted wardrobes



## Nick W (27 Jun 2007)

I have a request to quote for a set of built in wardrobes with sliding mirrored doors. They want to see nothing but mirror when the doors are closed. The front is around 2400 wide by 2300 high. Has anyone got recommendations (positive or negative) for running gear, and a favourite method of making mirror fronted doors?


----------



## DomValente (27 Jun 2007)

I use trolley hangers with a base guide rail, Hafele have several types and are of good quality.
Usually fix to 18mm veneered backboard which I edge and lacquer, I know you can't really see the back but it just seems a better finish than raw board and you can see the edge when doors are opened.
Did one with bevelled edge and four doors, for my money it looked smarter.
I have seen one where the doors where completely flush when closed,you had to push and slide to open ( never found out where the gear came from) but finger marks where a problem if you didn't have a maid.

Dom


----------



## Nick W (27 Jun 2007)

DomValente":1t8zoiwd said:


> Usually fix to 18mm veneered backboard ...



Ah, yes, but how? Particularly as they don't want to see a frame.


----------



## DomValente (27 Jun 2007)

Nick W":3c41nzo4 said:


> DomValente":3c41nzo4 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually fix to 18mm veneered backboard ...
> ...



Mirror fixing adhesive, you can buy it from glaziers, get a good quality one. keep it away from the edges as it can leak out when you put it on.
Don't put it on too thick.
Put it on at about 6 inch intervals and 12 inch strips down and across the board.
I leave the doors flat overnight to dry(belt and braces) 
Remember that when you put a mirror that big down on glue it ain't coming off so take your time.

Dom


----------



## Nick W (27 Jun 2007)

Thanks Dom.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Jun 2007)

Nick- definately mirror adhesive, don't be tempted to silicon it on, it does hold no problem, but it attacks the mirror after a few months, if you want to belt an braces you could have the mirrors foil backed.


----------



## Nick W (27 Jun 2007)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Nick W (9 Jul 2007)

Could I get away with mounting the mirror on 12mm birch ply?

Dom,

The flush fronted mechanism is available from Hafele, look for Hawa-Planfront 220.


----------



## DomValente (9 Jul 2007)

Nick W":3de8oikv said:


> Could I get away with mounting the mirror on 12mm birch ply?
> 
> Dom,
> 
> The flush fronted mechanism is available from Hafele, look for Hawa-Planfront 220.



Thanks Nick.

12mm, bit skinny for my taste, would there be enough substance for fixing the gearing ?


Dom


----------



## Nick W (10 Jul 2007)

I guess that that was what I was asking. Best not to risk it I suppose.


----------

